
So You Want To Be an Entrepreneur...Don't Lie to Yourself - jasonlbaptiste
http://howardlindzon.com/?p=4058
======
jacquesm
Complete nonsense, in spite of the credentials of the source.

A beggar is somebody that asks for money without giving anything in return. An
entrepreneur seeking funding is not a beggar, it is somebody that knocks on
doors with what he thinks is a win-win proposition, to be judged on its
merits.

To degrade that to 'begging' is really unfair, it is not as if beggars are
giving shares in their business to donors.

Raising money can be an important skill for an entrepeneur who is in a
position where raising money is the only way to succeed, there are plenty of
ways to succeed without it. It depends to a large degree on how you define
success, for one person that may be a 1M per year business, for another 10M or
100M or an IPO.

The trick is not to always be unhappy because there are bigger successes in
life, statistically speaking your chances of a billion dollar success are slim
because there are only so many 'slots' for such successes and your niche may
not be one of those. But if you score a 10M business that you've built up by
yourself then that's pretty damn good compared to the average. And if you do
that without external capital than more power to you.

------
tmilewski
Agreed.

